# When does everybody go back to school?



## missyscove (Aug 27, 2006)

I go back to school on Monday, arhg, I'm stillnot done with all my homework, so if anyone asks, I'm definately nothere. It makes me happy to hear that other people have goneback before me, though even if you have more time off I'd love to hearthat too. I'm going to be a Junior in a relatively small(400) Catholic All-girls school. Last thursday we had to goin and have our pictures taken and get our lockers. Since Ijust got my bunny over the summer, I know she'll miss me a bit when I'mnot having as much time, it has always upset my dog when we goback. So, when does everybody else go back, and what gradeare you going into?


----------



## Spring (Aug 27, 2006)

My Birthday is the first full day of school-September 6. We go back on the 5 for a few hours. Ughh I'm not readyfor school yet! I had a whole 'summer to do list' that I've only doneone thing from. I still have to organize the rabbit room, my room, geteverything in decent shape, school shop, ahh! Gives me a head ach justthinking about it. 

The only thing I look forward to is if I have a top locker. The bottemones kill because usually your stuck with someone you don't like havingthe locker above you!


----------



## missyscove (Aug 27, 2006)

I wanted a bottom locker, because then I can setmy stuff on the ground, and the top lockers are jsut high enough whereit's hard to see what number it's on, argh, but one of my best friendsconvinced me to get a top locker next to her, so we'll see how thatgoes over. 



Happy Birthday Spring!:balloons:

Correct me if I'm wrong, but you're going to be a freshman, right?


----------



## Spring (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks! Pretty hectic around here, I can't believe my birthdays coming up!

This year will be my sophmore year.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh, so sorry, that's good though, you're already used to the wonderful world of high school. 

At least you get to celebrate you birthday at school though, I'm alwaysso jealous of the girls who get their locker wrapped and get cakes andsuch, though this year I took summer PE, and got food, yay! 

I don't know if it's something everone does, or just at my school, butI live for free cake on anyone's birthday. :littlecake


----------



## Spring (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh yes, that's alright. I was looking forward to it last year, but now I'm just dreading it.

I have allergies, so most of my friends stay clear about giving mefood.. LOL. We do that at my school too, sometimes people put littleposters around with silly pictures of them or something around theschool. Some of the stuff is supposed to be funny, but it gets nasty.Oh no, birthday beats..hehe kidding.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2006)

I start University on the 6th! Although me and afriend are going looking for our classes on campus on Friday and wehave orientation on the holiday Monday and the 5th.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 27, 2006)

Spring, one of my two best friends has reallybad allergies to just about everything, and she's a vegetarian, and haseally bad asthma, so we've got to be really careful with her.The thing is, she's allergic to rabbits, and my other best friend hasthem too, so one day, the allergic one was like, I think you guys aretrying to tell me something now that you both have rabbits. Isaid, "yeah, we like your house better," lol. 

:bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 27, 2006)

I go back to school on the 6th of September,urgh, I don't want to!:banghead And I still have my maths coursework tofinish before I go back.:rollseyes:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 27, 2006)

I go back on the 11th September to my secondyear in college. Im not too sure what day Labor dayis...:? **Edit** Agh I just saw the note at the top, Laborday is the 4th Sept.

But Im really looking forward to it Even though its my last year


----------



## pamnock (Aug 27, 2006)

We homeschool and started on August23rd. We'll get a week in, thenwe have off for 3days when I'm judging at fairs and a week of our own fair.Back to the books on Sept. 11.

Pam


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 27, 2006)

September 6th. I still have to do the summerreading assignments... BUT hopefully I'll get 2nd semesterEnglish:clover: (in that case I won't have to read the books untilJanuary). 

This is better than last year, though. Last year I started August 31st.


----------



## dreamgal042 (Aug 27, 2006)

Seems to me that Sept 6 is a popular day forschool to start. Here, we always ALWAYS start the wed after labor day(except for my freshman year when the HS started 3 days later becauseof construction). I'm gonna be a senior, and i cant wait to get out ofthis school. And if one more person asks me if/where i"m looking atcolleges, I'm going to pull my hair out since I havent really done thecollege preperation I should have at this point in the game =\


----------



## kpc (Aug 27, 2006)

My boy's went back to school on Aug. 4, me to I am a reading teacher.


----------



## coolbunnybun (Aug 27, 2006)

................................... school Ahhhhhh!!!! !! lol!

i go back i think on the 6th (yeah next week i am doing ahappy dance now.. NOT!) but i rather be in school right now since hehas pretty bored at home and being raining on and sat since friday andwill coutie til tues. morning. but i have got so much thingsto do on my summer list.... The pig and bun will miss me.... *CHESTERand daisy cry*


----------



## missyscove (Aug 28, 2006)

It's the first day, you'd think they would havegiven us some slack on the homework, oh well. I have anin-class essay tomorrow and some quizzes and tests later in the week,oh, and I'm hoping ot finish my summer reading I didn't do tonight,wish me luck.

:bump


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 28, 2006)

I go back September 5th.

What is Labour Day anyway?


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 28, 2006)

I dont know what Labor day is either :?


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 28, 2006)

Teehee i just noticed and edited. But i'm interested to know what it is!


----------



## aeposten (Aug 28, 2006)

I start Vet Tech School on September 5th!:bunnydance: I can't wait! (also, my night classes start the same day.)

-Amy


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

For the inquiring mind.....


"Labor Day is a nationallegal holiday that is over 100 years old. Over the years, it hasevolved from a purely labor union celebration into a general "lastfling of summer" festival. 

It grew out of a celebration and parade in honor of the workingclass by the Knights of Labor in 1882 in New York. In 1884, the Knightsheld a large parade in New York City celebrating the working class. Theparade was held on the first Monday in September. The Knights passed aresolution to hold all future parades on the same day, designated bythem as Labor Day. 
The Socialist Party held a similar celebration of the workingclass on May 1. This date eventually became known as May Day, and wascelebrated by Socialists and Communists in commemoration of the workingman. In the U.S., the first Monday in September was selected to rejectany identification with Communism. 
In the late 1880's, labor organizations began to lobby variousstate legislatures for recognition of Labor Day as an official stateholiday. The first states to declare it a state holiday in, 1887, wereOregon, Colorado, New York, Massachusetts, and New Jersey. Then in1894, Congress passed a law recognizing Labor Day as an officialnational holiday. 
Today, Labor Day is observed not only in the U.S. but also inCanada, and in other industrialized nations. While it is a generalholiday in the United States, its roots in the working class remainclearer in European countries. 
It has come to be recognized in the U.S. not only as acelebration of the working class, but even more so as the unofficialend of the summer season. In the northern half of the U.S. at least,the summer vacation season begins with Memorial Day and ends with LaborDay. 
Many colleges and some secondary and elementary schools begin classes immediately after Labor Day. 
State parks, swimming pools, and campgrounds are all quite busyon Labor Day, as vacationers take one last advantage of the waning hotseason. September is the month that marks the beginning of autumn. And,because of that, the average daytime maximum temperatures take a plungeduring the month in most of the U.S. "


----------



## missyscove (Aug 28, 2006)

:yeahthat Basically just another dayoff... . Except for the whole starting school after thing,yeah, that would be too nice. I've got two barbecues I'mgoing to over the weekend. One is a bbq for my dad's firmthat we have every year, the other is at a friend of my dad's house onthe beach. Hopefully it'll still be warm enough to swim atboth.


----------



## Haley (Aug 28, 2006)

Ugh..I start this Thursday, the 31st!!

I already have my bachellors degree, but Im going back (after 2 yearsoff..yikes!) to get my teaching certificate. Its hard to getback in that school mode after being off for two years.

The one good thing is that I have 3 of my 4 classes online..which makes working full time much easier


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Aug 28, 2006)

School around here starts the first Monday afterour county fair for 6 out of the 7 schools in the county. Theschool district were the fair is held starts the first Tuesday afterfair. I guess they think they are special and need an extra day torecoop even though majority of the fair attenders are from the other 6counties. 

So school started today for our district. It was so weird hearing aschool bus and knowing my brother was driving to school for the firsttime.

My 2 online courses start September 6th were I'm taking a CustomerService and Microsoft Access class. My English Composition II coursestarts September 11th as it's a class that meets once a week.I'mstarting my 3rdFall Quarter and feel like I'mgettingno where! I've been taking lightquarterswith 10 credits or soand every so often taking a quarter off.I did the common thing and changed my degree so I've got 63 creditsleft till graduation. Well 55 after this quarter so I'm half way there.:?


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

*missyscove wrote:*


> Except for the whole starting school after thing, yeah, thatwould be too nice. I've got two barbecues I'm going to overthe weekend.



"Back to school"..:laugh:......just wait! 

A lot of us are just going "back to work" after a "long weekend". 
***veeeeerrry small "woohoo" icon entered here*** 

At least it's not another "Hallmark" holiday ....no cards to send.

It's the weekend when we try to melt down the grill by using it non-stop for up to 72 hours.
....and drink lots of beer.:toastingbuns(Shirley Temple's for the minors.)
....and eat enough food to last us through the winter. :eats

....and play loud music :trio

....and shoot off fireworks :magicwand:

....annnnd pick on our kids because they have to go back to school.:brat:(jk!) it's a parent perk!


Enjoy while you can!!

~Jim


----------



## missyscove (Aug 28, 2006)

*JimD wrote:*


> ....and drink lots ofbeer.:toastingbuns(Shirley Temple's for the minors.)




I actually prefer having sparkling cider, while everyone else is havingchampagne. I can easily finish off a bottle of cider bymyself, so good.


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

*missyscove wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ....and drinklots of beer.:toastingbuns(Shirley Temple's for theminors.)
> ...


All kidding aside...I admire that!


----------



## missyscove (Aug 28, 2006)

that I prefer cider, or that I can finish the bottle?


----------



## Greta (Aug 29, 2006)

Technically, I go back September 5th ...But Ireally don't do much until after fair is over (one of the perks ofhomeschooling: I can take the week off for fair). This year, however,I'm taking a couple classes at the local community college, so I won'tbe able to avoid school completely for the week of the fair, but I canget pretty darn close


----------

